# Paypal Buy Now Buttons



## MichaelDodd (Sep 20, 2011)

I am trying to put 2 paypal buy now buttons on my website but they are always placed under each other. I want to know how to change the htlm to place them side by side.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe create a div to put them in and float one right and then float the other left. That should put them side by side


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Have a look at the html code - is there a return between them?
Are they in a fixed width table and just don't fit side by side?


----------



## MichaelDodd (Sep 20, 2011)

These are the two buttons. Not sure what to change.





Item List 1Item 1 (S) $10.00
Item 1 (M) $10.00
Item 1 (L) $10.00












and here is button 2:






Item 2Item 2 (S) $10.00
Item 2 (M) $10.00
Item 2 (L) $10.00











Thanks for any help.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

They are in separate tables, just get rid of the [TR][/TR] and [TD][/TD] tags





Item List 1Item 1 (S) $10.00
Item 1 (M) $10.00
Item 1 (L) $10.00




Item 2
Item 2 (S) $10.00
Item 2 (M) $10.00
Item 2 (L) $10.00


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

That last line looks out of place, it should be above the second item?


----------

